# Danbury Woes - Part II The Webasto and other leaks.



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Please note that the Directors of Danbury Motor Caravans are charming people and though you might think I have the patience of Job I am all too aware of what might be the result of an acrimonious or litigatious relationship. I offer what follows as a salutary tale and have tried to remain objective and factual.

If you have read what has gone before you will know that much of the lateness of my vehicle arriving was blamed on Webasto and that the vehicle was delivered with a water leak from that system.

When I returned from my holiday at the very begining of May (I took my old van) I went over it a bit more thoroughly and found more problems. These included bed extension fixing bolts too long, terrible finishing of the sealant around the roof vent, no identification markings on the habitation fuse panel, the gas regulator incorrectly postioned causing the flexible pipe to foul the gas cylinder, toilet/ shower door coming open in use - about ten faults in all.

I can't explain why I didn't go through the complete van with a fine toothcomb there and then but perhaps I was too eager for them to get it back.

Danbury received the vehicle once they had received the correct part for the leaking pipe and spent a day putting these things right. (19th May). On the 20th reviewing what they had done I cut myself on a badly cut cable tie - they were all like that plus guess how the bolts were shortened see photos.

We booked the whitsun weekend away. The night before I filled the fresh water tank right up and found it leaked and was awfully difficult to fill. Six hours later it was still leaking but we went anyway. The photos under the van were very revealing but more of that later.

*Summary Webesto leak cured plus nine other smaller problems.*

What did our two nights away reveal.... follow this gripping serial after the server update.


----------

